# Kodachrome 40



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can get this film developed? I would like to transfer it to DVD so I can watch it on my television but the company that handled my other 8mm and 16mm film transfers does not develop Kodachrome 40 film.

Also, can anyone make out the handwriting on the yellow label?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Solidify :wave:

According to a lot of Google results, there's nowhere left that can develop K40 film, there's none of the special chemicals left, the best that can be done is B&W :sigh:

However, I did find this place in America (Burbank, California) that might be able to help, they also convert the results, if any, to DVD - *Link*

As for the writing on the case, it looks like someone's been doing some sums on it :wink:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This is undeveloped film? Do you know if it's even been exposed, or how long ago it was? I tried using some 35mm film that was over 10 years old, it didn't expose very well, and when developed it was even worse (I still have 3-4 rolls left from the same time frame.). Anywho, what I'm saying is that even if you find someone to develop it, it may be too late anyway and you'll get a bunch of bad/blank frames.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

According to the last photo posted, it's been exposed already. The company I linked to above doesn't give any guarantee of D&P results, unfortunately they charge for the processing, so it could cost a lot for nothing :sigh:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I found a place that will process it for me: Film Rescue International | Revealers Of Lost And Found Treasures

They charge 48$ for the processing which includes putting it on a DVD for me and an additional 10$ for them to return it to you. The good part is that if they process it and it's not salvageable, they only charge you 25$ for the work and even give you the option to not have them send the film back to you to save you the 10$ on return shipping.

So basically even if it's a lost case, I'd only be spending the cost to send it to the lab (which won't be very much since I'm sending it to Saskatchewan from Quebec) plus 25$ for the processing. I like those odds better than having it sit here never knowing what was ever on it. It's just money right, as opposed to a memory I may never get back. It will eat me up inside if I think back on never trying because I was stingy.

Thanks for the link WereBo. I found them also. FRI charges less though.



> This is undeveloped film?


Yes.



> Do you know if it's even been exposed, or how long ago it was?


Yes, the last picture shows it's been exposed but I don't know how long ago.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck and I hope you have success with them :thumb: - As you say it's only money, compared to any memories hidden in the roll :wink:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

To bad it is exposed or I would sell you my Super 8 , bottom line, Kodak movie camera, cheap :>)

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Bg, how would your camera have helped me if the film wasn't exposed?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

So you could use the film and make a short movie.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Sorry I'm not following. I'm trying to recover the data from this specific film.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I was joking a little bit.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ah, didn't catch that. I'm not used to you joking with me lol


----------

